# US Series 2 - WellAshWell



## WellAshWell (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello friends! I am new to the forum, and as such I am completely willing to send my cards first and receive second.

*WANT:*

[131] Pate
[143] Olivia
[153] Alfonso
[159] Zell
[176] Sprinkle
[177] Flip
[193] Keaton
[200] Rocket

*HAVE:*

[102] Reese
[105] Copper
[106] Booker
[107] Kate
[109] Porter
[112] Don
[113] Isabelle
[114] Blanca
[118] Poncho
[122] Lucha
[125] Gwen
[127] Kitt
[128] Tom
[129] Tipper
[132] Vladimir
[133] Savannah
[134] Kidd
[136] Egbert
[137] Cookie
[138] Sly
[140] Avery
[142] Peck
[145] Carmen
[151] Groucho
[155] Butch
[158] Timbra
[160] Pekoe
[161] Teddy
[162] Mathilda
[163] Ed
[166] Kitty
[167] Beau
[171] Benedict
[175] Jay
[178] Hugh
[181] Drake
[182] Alice
[183] Camofrog
[185] Chops
[186] Charlise
[187] Vic
[189] Drift
[190] Vesta
[194] Gladys
[196] Freya
[198] Agent S
[199] Big Top


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 5, 2016)

*For Candy83: 107 Katie, 128 Tom, 197 Kid Cat — WellAshWell Decides From My List*

*WellAshWell*,

Welcome to _The Bell Tree Forums_ website!


_I want to get:_

107 Katie
128 Tom
197 Kid Cat​
I have a thread. I'll link it in a moment.

_Here is the thread:_

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Needing-03—Nos-107-Katie-128-Tom-197-Kid-Cat


From that thread, here are the Series #02 characters you mention. (I have them below in *bold*.) You can choose among them:

*SERIES #02 (Card Nos. 101 to 200)*


*WHO ARE MY DUPLICATES?*

_SPECIAL CHARACTERS_
103 Kicks — 02.04.2016
108 Tommy
109 Porter — Added 01.27.2016
111 Shrunk — Added 02.04.2016
112 Don
113 Isabelle
*115 Nat*
116 Chip — 03
117 Jack​
_VILLAGERS_
118 Poncho
120 Ozzie — 03
*123 Fuchsia* — 04
125 Gwen — 02
*126 Coach* — 01 
129 Tipper — Added 01.27.2016
*130 Prince* — 02
131 Nate
133 Savannah — Added 02.04.2016
*135 Phoebe* — 02 
138 Sly
*141 Nana* — 04
142 Peck
*143 Olivia* — Added 02.04.2016
144 Cesar — Added 01.27.2016
145 Carmen
150 Coco — 03
151 Groucho
154 Rhonda — 02
155 Butch — Added 01.27.2016
157 Moose
*159 Zell* — Added 02.04.2016
160 Pekoe — 02
161 Teddy — 02
162 Mathilda — 02
164 Bianca — 02
165 Filbert — Added 02.04.2016
166 Kitty — Added 01.27.2016
168 Nan — Added 02.04.2016
169 Bud — 03
174 Bettina — 02
*175 Jay* — Added 02.04.2016
182 Alice — 01
180 Pecan — 02
181 Drake — Added 01.27.2016
183 Camofrog
184 Anicotti
186 Charlise — 03
187 Vic — 02
189 Drift — 02
191 Marcel — 02
194 Gladys
195 Hamphrey — 03
*200 Rocket* — 02​


*Suggested Trade:*

_From WellAshWell to Candy83:_
107 Katie
128 Tom
197 Kid Cat​
_From Candy83 to WellAshWell:_
Available Amiibo Cards for a fair trade with WellAshWell​





The way this works is, if we agree to a trade, we get in touch with each other through Private Message. That is where specific information regarding addresses are handled.


_—Candy83_


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello, would you be willing to trade your 
149 Broccolo
167 Beau

For my

172 Agnes
173 Julian


----------



## miyari (Feb 5, 2016)

Edit: Nevermind. Best of luck in completing your set!!


----------



## WellAshWell (Feb 8, 2016)

**BUMP**


----------



## WellAshWell (Feb 9, 2016)

*BUMP*


----------

